# John Brunner



## RCynic (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm curious to know where people here rank John Brunner? I'm 66 and he, of so many writers, has stuck most in my mind. I was impressed early on by his "diversity" for lack of a better word and also his skill with words. From Shockwave Rider to The Warp and the Woof Woof to Squares of the City to The Sheep Look Up and Stand on Zanzibar, he seemed so adept to me at anything he tackled. He ranks in my top 10 of all time. Any other fans out there?


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 20, 2014)

Not sure I'd class myself as a "fan" in the usual sense, as I never read a tremendous amount of his work; but what I have read I've mostly liked, and I have a considerable respect for Brunner as a writer. Even oddities such as *Meeting at Infinity* show considerable ability. I suppose it's just that he didn't quite hit me the way certain other writers have, where I would use the term "fan" to describe myself.... 

Nevertheless, yes, I would rank him fairly high on my list of writers worth reading....


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, definitely one of my formative influences in the sixties; will add jagged orbit, the crucible of time and the stone that never came down to the reading list.


----------



## Vince W (Apr 21, 2014)

Brunner definitely rates highly on authors to read. Crucible of Time and Shockwave Rider at the very least.


----------



## nightdreamer (May 5, 2014)

I've read three of his works and find him variable.  I love To Conquer Chaos, and re-read it every now and then.  But The Jagged Orbit and The Long Result did absolutely nothing for me.  Someday I should check and see where those books appear in his chronology.  I like Heinlein's earlier work, but as he got weirder I lost interest.


----------

